# yardwork 85 lb push broadcast spreader



## Belgianbillie (Apr 3, 2018)

I can get this for 15 bucks. Does anyone think its an upgrade from my scotts deluxe with edgeguard?


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Not sure but for $15 I'd buy it as a back up. Looks to be in good condition.


----------



## Belgianbillie (Apr 3, 2018)

the scots deluxe mini is just so small. One bag of milorgganite max and then its overflowing and super top heavy. This seems better right. Better wheels etc.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Belgianbillie said:


> the scots deluxe mini is just so small. One bag of milorgganite max and then its overflowing and super top heavy. This seems better right. Better wheels etc.


Oh, the mini. I have that one. It's nice for spreading small amounts of urea in the fall but with milorganite or anything that will be put down in heavier doses it's not great. I think it would be a good investment. You could easily get 2 bags of milorganite in it. Although I will say when I put 70 or 80 pounds of product in my Earthway 2170 it is heavy! But worth it over refilling the mini multiple times.

I say get it!


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

Go for it! :thumbup:


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I forgot you have 43k. You definitely need something bigger than the Scott's mini :nod:


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

@Belgianbillie Did you buy this?


----------



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

Belgianbillie said:


> I can get this for 15 bucks. Does anyone think its an upgrade from my scotts deluxe with edgeguard?


How did this end up working out? I have one on the FB marketplace for $20. I have 12,000 sq ft and a scotts deluxe edge guard.


----------



## Belgianbillie (Apr 3, 2018)

Not well.


----------



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

Belgianbillie said:


> Not well.


What was the issue if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Belgianbillie (Apr 3, 2018)

krusej23 said:


> Belgianbillie said:
> 
> 
> > Not well.
> ...


Just didnt work well.


----------



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

Belgianbillie said:


> krusej23 said:
> 
> 
> > Belgianbillie said:
> ...


The spreading? The control of material? The weight of it?


----------



## Belgianbillie (Apr 3, 2018)

krusej23 said:


> Belgianbillie said:
> 
> 
> > krusej23 said:
> ...


The spreading. Settings were not very accurate. I just bought a better one.


----------

